# future of medical coding



## Lorrainbow (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what the new health care law will mean to medical coding?Will there be
more opportunity for coders or is there going to be a big change to coding?
Lorrainbow CPC-A


----------



## mcnaryk (Jun 29, 2012)

Lorrainbow said:


> Does anyone know what the new health care law will mean to medical coding?Will there be
> more opportunity for coders or is there going to be a big change to coding?
> Lorrainbow CPC-A



As I understand it, I believe there will still be a need for coders, maybe even more so with additional people gaining access to healthcare and actually going to the doctor. Even with a single-payer system (think Medicare), claims will have to be coded and submitted for payment. Now where I DO get concerned is that more people will be pushed into Medicaid, and with the baby boomers coming of age and going on to Medicare, that leaves 2 of the lowest-paying insurance programs as the majority of carriers out there. Bottom line: will physicians make enough money to stay in business and maintain staff?? I don't know. I guess we have to wait and see now. Fingers crossed!!

-Kristina, CPC, CANPC


----------

